# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Missing Someone At The Moment..

## spotlesssoul

*Aslam-o-Alaikum Everyone :giveflower;

It is said that "Missing someone is part of loving them; If you are never apart you'll never know how strong your love really is..."

Are you missing anyone right now ?  If so then who is that person? 

Waiting for your replies,

Regards

Hira *

----------


## unexpected

well i'm missing my bro very much   :Frown:   :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im missing my friend....kal se baat nahi howi  :Frown:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aapi and Bhaya  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam

m right here  :Smile:

----------


## charming_prince

I am missing ,my mamoon,who lives in Africa................

----------


## Miss_Sweet

missing ****** :P  :P

----------


## *Fatima*

i'm missing my frendz   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u r not missing salman khan  :Embarrassment: 

woh yahan MELA pe aya tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

No coz i was wid him

----------


## Fairy

Adeel

----------


## Omar

Missing fati api  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

Majid bhai  :Smile:

----------


## akki449

missing  manni

----------


## Omar

Missing Manni and Majid bhai

----------


## manni9

missing my Dad.
 :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

missing shobi ....  :Frown:

----------


## dsjeya

missing simi and nutter

----------


## Nutter

Hey! Hey!! Am right here my dear Rival and Friend Dsjeya. It's good to see you after such a long time Dsjeya, Hope you doin' Great!

Yea I too miss Simi. It was fun when Simi was around, it was my most memorable time on DT.


Love for All!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

missing reena

----------


## Endurer

Missing Aatir, the rock star.

----------


## akki449

missing dreamboy

----------


## Omar

hmmmm  :Big Grin: 

missin Majid Bhai  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

missing my Aapi jani  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

missn RAHEN

----------


## akki449

missing mytones

----------


## Miss_Sweet

MISSSSSING ONODY

----------


## Hina87

still missing Aapi  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

missin my frend.........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

koi nai

----------


## Endurer

Missing Aapi...

----------


## *Fatima*

Missing my frendz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

missing...ahem :P

----------


## manni9

missing myself :s

----------


## Omar

Mm Bhai Jan Mirror dekh lein phir  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Missing my Car  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

teri tasveer say kerta tha baatain...
mere kamree main aaina nahi tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

Aleem Bhai and his poetry, Fati Aapi, Majid Bhai, Aisha Baji, and Hira  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...I m here sweety :hug;

----------


## mytonse

I am missing MEZ..Zaara

----------


## KOHINOOR

I M Missing Sonhal  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

same here heera  :Smile:

----------


## ryma

I am missing my couzins in India & iam dying to meet them.. I don't know whether i will see them again or not. :rolle:

----------


## unexpected

Missing myself.....

----------


## Sporadic

I m missing manni * star

Main chaand taira tou sitara maira  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

> Aww...I m here sweety :hug;


:givefl;  :Smile: 


@Faisal Bhai- manni bhai tho aksar aate rehte hein  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im missing sumone

----------


## Fairy

Me too  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

@Chand babu  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Aap nay yaad kiya hum haazir,fermaiye kya hukum hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## akki449

yeh lijiye naam liya aur hazir ho gaye manni
apko maloom hai yeh baat kahan match karti
hai.....?

----------


## Omar

Hahahh Bauhaat Sahee kaha apney Akki Bro 

Abb mera dil ker raha hey kehnay koo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Myself  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

Zeeshan bhai, Zahheer bhai and Majid bhai, I am missing them badly  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil sone ko :dyawn:

----------


## manni9

Main bauth deer taak yun hi challta raha,
tum bauth deer taak yaad aate rahe.
Ajanabi Sheher ke ajnabi raaste maeri tanhai per muskuraate rahee....
 :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Missing my frndzz  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

My best friend  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## akki449

miss to kar raha hoon lakin kisko yeh nahi bata sakta

----------


## mytonse

Missing my sweeto darling...My gf ...

----------


## Omar

Manni bhai Where r u ????

----------


## manni9

hum yahaan hain.
Ekk bauth hi nice doost ko miss ker raha hoon

----------


## Hina87

missing everyone  :Frown:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Pata nahin :thinking; Everyone ya shayad noone  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

missing feelings :s

----------


## Hina87

missing Adi Bhai Jaan... where is he?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

missing ******

----------


## KOHINOOR

Missing Ma Best Frnd  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Hira jee ko miss karahey hein hum! :$

----------


## Omar

missing manni bhaiya  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

huaaa huhaaaa Zakooota!!!!
kis nay hamain yaad kia  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

missinnnnnnnnnnn        _________________   :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> huaaa huhaaaa Zakooota!!!!
> kis nay hamain yaad kia



Yeh galtee hum Ney kee Thee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Was badly missing Adeel Bhaya..but he is here now..so i am glad  :Smile:

----------


## akki449

missing manni bro

----------


## Omar

manii Bhaiyaa ajaaaaooooo Abbbb Plz  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ArmaaN

shukar hai aaj kisi ko miss nahin kiya  :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

> missinnnnnnnnnnn        _________________


And who'z that?

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aapi and Adeel Bhaya :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I am missing no body  :Big Grin:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Aapi...beary much  :Frown:

----------


## unexpected

missing ma friend

----------


## Fairy

> Aapi...beary much


Aapi is here sweetheart  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Abb kahan hain :Frown:

----------


## Omar

No One  :Frown:  fillhal

----------


## Miss_Sweet

missing no body  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

I am missing .. oh well I can hear that "how dare you". Wese whats the point of missing someone and shouting (ala yelling) about it here? probably trying to make them feel special? What for? Aha! for the how-dare-you backlash.

----------


## ryma

Missing the most beautiful momenst in my life :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

Missing someone close to my heart.

----------


## manni9

> manii Bhaiyaa ajaaaaooooo Abbbb Plz


sorry bro but net kaam nahi ker raha 2 din say abhi bhi uni say online aaya hoon :s

----------


## Hina87

don't miss anyone, but I miss some things... reading Adi Bhayya's blog, looking at the gender and age of the members so I won't be confuzed  :Big Grin: , and the shout box  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i miissssssssss teaaaa

----------


## Tanya87

> am missing my baby  :P
> aaawww baby where hav u gone... lollzzz


LoL
oh my God
I cant blv it...
this msg jus reminded me ov sumone VERY special...
n am missing him again... )-:     :cry: :cryss:
LoL

----------


## Water

meri ammieeeeee :cry:

----------


## Tulip

i am missing all my friends.

----------


## Atlantic

...    me too  :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

missing the past...

----------


## NInA

My siblings :$

----------


## Tulip

none  :Big Grin:  i am already with the person i want to be with  :Wink:  
sorry for the bongie though :$ just felt like saying it :biggrin;

----------


## Endurer

I miss my privacy.

----------


## porcelein_doll

i m missing my smile which was three years back my identity.and i m missing someone too.

----------


## porcelein_doll

missing someone who is my past now

----------


## EntangleDesi

i miss *him

----------


## RAHEN

> none  i am already with the person i want to be with  
> sorry for the bongie though :$ just felt like saying it :biggrin;


heheh...but i liked the way you wrote that.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Tulip

:lol; thanks buddy  :Wink:

----------


## unexpected

Missing my best friend :-(

----------


## villies

who waz with me, I had spent my wonderful time with her, its difficult to live without her now She is lost somewhere, why She dont get come back... am missing her so much

----------


## Rockkker

A girl who brought happiness in my life, gave meaning to it... Jo mujh ullu ko seedha ker sakhti thi. Miss her sooo much :'(. But InshaAllah she'll come back one day. Bus isi aas main jee rahay hain hum tou  :Smile: , waiting for her to come back and bring me back to life.

----------


## Tulip

insha Allah she'll, dun worry rockkker and just keep rocking boy  :Wink:  :rose;

i miss...him all the time..:in_love:

----------


## EntangleDesi

My other two "stooges" - I wonder what they are up to these days and how they are
+my "hot oven" and the "chicken", also "A" --> and yes, they are real people!!


[I can't remember if I was Moe or Larry though  :Stick Out Tongue:  ]

----------


## Rockkker

InshaAllah  :Smile: .. and yea I m rocking  \m/  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

what's this...> \m/ ??

----------


## Rockkker

The sign on my dp = \m/  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

whom to miss..everyone is with me.

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ xtrmlyyy lucky mashALLAH:hug;

----------


## RAHEN

shukar al hamdALLAH...whom do you miss

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ lolzzz:sad2:

----------


## RAHEN

you miss the laughter...or nothing at all..

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

i miss EVERYTHING
DAMN LIFE!!!:sad2:

----------


## RAHEN

aww...that means...nothing is v.important...as all are important

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ yupzzz...:sad2:

PS: u chill...mein aap ko kiun bore karun:kicking:

----------


## RAHEN

dont worry..i can help myself..if i get bored... :Big Grin: 
you keep on..

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

ima shut up now...before tulip baji comez and start bashing me again:kicking:

----------


## Tulip

> The sign on my dp = \m/


M se mera bhi naam shuru hota hai :bg:

----------


## Tulip

> ima shut up now...before tulip baji comez and start bashing me again:kicking:


God! When did i do that? you are such an exaggerator sweet :nopity:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^i know right!! :Stick Out Tongue: artytime:

----------


## RAHEN

oh yeah...m se mera naam bhi shuru hota hai...:wink:
 :Frown:   i m so late in posting...damn my computer speed.

----------


## Tulip

M se rahen? what's your name?

----------


## RAHEN

yaar wink post kia hai...that mean...i m telling wrong..

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

bachi ke saath??
if ur pointing at me...den i dnt know wat ur talkin abt:kicking:

----------


## RAHEN

i waz tallking to tulip...:bg:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

i thought it was some STAR PLUS SAZISH:kicking:

----------


## RAHEN

hehehhe...do you watch drama everyday...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

Hheeelll nnnoooo!!!
they r SOOO gayyyyy:kicking:
came bck frm pak in jan...so know a lot abt em:gathering:

----------


## RAHEN

hehehe...ok

----------


## Rockkker

> M se mera bhi naam shuru hota hai :bg:


Tulip baji u dont know my name!!! Its Omaid.

----------


## Tulip

i know your name is Omaid...i said 'mera' naam bhi M se hai. Or ap ne M ka avatar kis k lie lagaya hain??? :biggrin; haan?

----------


## Atlantic

missing him.  :Frown:  haven't heard from him lately...

----------


## Rockkker

> i know your name is Omaid...i said 'mera' naam bhi M se hai. Or ap ne M ka avatar kis k lie lagaya hain??? :biggrin; haan?


Lekin apne 'bhi' kaha naa, jab k mera O se shuru hota hai  :Stick Out Tongue: ... Aur meray avatar main M kahan hai :s.. apko woh m lag raha hai :s thatz a sign. 

Kher chordhein confusion ho rahi hai.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

tulip that is a sign of love...in rokker's avatar...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ itz a GANG sign sisso:afteru;

----------


## EntangleDesi

My late night MSN buddy  :Frown:  I've missed running off on her at 5-6 am so I can get some sleep in middle of conversation and then coming back the next day and seeing that she kept on talking to  herself thinking I was still there <3

----------


## Rockkker

Yes rite rahein baji, its a symbol of love, plus i take it as a symbol of ROCK ON! too  :Smile:

----------

